# Coincidences.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm often struck by what seem like fairly improbable coincidences.

You, read an unusual word, or about an off beat topic and in the same moment it's mentioned on the radio. Read up on something you've never heard of before and the next day it's in the news or whatever.


Mrs Eb's car is due MoT so I had a look round it yesterday. The two rear tyres are borderline, so in the interests of looking as though we do maintain the car well I thought I'd replace them. I bought two on the Norauto web site and booked to have them fitted when they come in, which they say will be next Wednesday.

This morning Mrs Eb went to the supermarket and came back driving on a rear rim. Completely oblivious of course. Couldn't hear a thing apparently. 

How does that happen less 12 hours after I've booked replacements? Why couldn't fate have put it off for another seven days?


Once years ago I pulled the handbrake on at traffic lights and the cable broke. On the way home I was stopped by a VOSA check and done for having a defective handbrake. I explained what had happened and was told that they all say that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, sods law, or something like that. 
Because we have had three wheel sensors go on the Tiguan and all the 7 warning lights pop up. Every time I start the car now I hold my breath as there is one more to go. Probably on the way to Portugal next month. But now I know and am aware of the 'problem', it's not great deal to get the last one replaced in Portugal.

My wife has been saying for ten years that one tyre or another looks a bit 'flat'. Last week I checked them all and yes one was low. "Told you" she said. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

At least now I have a properly equipped garage here, almost, no lift. Having the kit is the thing I missed most from home. 

Last time I had to change a wheel on that car was in a supermarket car park using the jack and tools provided and with nothing to kneel on. Nightmare. Then I discovered that the steel spare needs different wheel bolts, which were missing when we bought her nasty little car, naturally. It's a 2004 Mercedes A170. Complete junk in my opinion, but faced with buying a decent new car or buying that she bought the badge I think.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

A coincidence brought about via a vehicle:

Whilst living close to Clapham South tube station, my Triumph Tiger90 developed an annoying rattle so I decided to replace the duplex chain driving the gearbox. One Saturday morning I travelled to Brixton to buy one from Clarke's, getting onto the front carriage whereas normally I would travel in the last one. I said to my wife "I know that woman sitting there" but she'd heard that sort of thing so many times that she told me to be quiet.

However, the attractive strawberry blonde kept flashing her wedding ring so eventually I said "You're Christine, aren't you?"
"Yes Gordon".
We used to go out at secondary school. We exchanged recent life histories and went on our ways, never to meet again.

On Tuesday nights we always gave dinner to Mick, a friend of my best man Steve, who was studying for an MSc. He was living in a rented room in a house owned by a couple of homosexuals and he wanted to be out of their way as much as possible. His supervisor also provided an opportunity for Mick to escape, offering dinner on Monday evenings. The previous night Mick was asked by his supervisor's wife if he'd ever met Steve's best mate, Gordon, as she'd spoken to him on Saturday!

It can be a small world - Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It happens so often they invented a word for it.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I should have said that Steve was another schoolmate of Christine and mine, who'd met Mick at Loughborough University and had brought him for a weekend party at ours in London a couple of years earlier.

Gordon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When I was flying for BA based in Jersey I was sharing a cottage with a Captain, Alan Turner

I was going on holiday to visit friends in Cape town. He had holiday booked but not decided where.

In those days there was one restaurant in the docks called the Harbour Cafe.

I had booked at that place to take my hosts out to dinner.

Alan and his wife came in to sit at an adjacent table.

Geoff


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So a young man is out hitchhiking (remember that) and a car stops and he gets in.

He starts chatting to the driver and asks him........aren't you worried about picking up hitchers........I could be a serial killer or something.

No I'm not worried says the driver..............I mean what are the chances of there being two of us in the same car :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

My first 'proper' girlfriend was 1 year older than the 16 year old me and it was a short, but starry eyed love that I had for her. We broke up after a pop concert at Hagley Hall, West Midlands a few miles from where we both lived.


24 years later, I was working in Chichester and had to visit a decommissioned hospital in Worthing to book a Training Room that could hold up to 25 people. Popped back to the Worthing office to confirm that I had made the booking, to be told by the Social Services Manager that plans had changed during the afternoon and that two Training Sessions would be merged, so I would have to go back and check to see if up to 50 people could be accommodated. Walked into Reception just before closing time and the Receptionist, seated in her little cabin, was on the phone, so waited for the call to finish. As she finished the call, the door at the rear of the cabin opened and a beautiful lady walked in. I did a quick double take, forgot all about the Training Room, and exclaimed, 'Heather!'


'Twas the love of my life from 24 years earlier ... Had the Social Services Manager not messed the Training Course arrangements around, I would never have needed to return to the venue, and would never have met Heather again ...


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't just stop there mate.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

So my worrying better half on the phone to our health center querying why all other surrounding health centres are rolling out booster vaccines and I as a vulnerable over 65 haven’t heard a thing. She appeared to get the brush off by the receptionist about being busy and only doing over 70s at the moment.

Ten minutes later whilst she was on her 2nd paragraph to our local MLA querying the situation my mobile rings, surprise surprise it was our health center asking me to come on Wednesday for my booster.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> So my worrying better half on the phone to our health center querying why all other surrounding health centres are rolling out booster vaccines and I as a vulnerable over 65 haven't heard a thing. She appeared to get the brush off by the receptionist about being busy and only doing over 70s at the moment.
> 
> Ten minutes later whilst she was on her 2nd paragraph to our local MLA querying the situation my mobile rings, surprise surprise it was our health center asking me to come on Wednesday for my booster.
> 
> Terry


Yes, I hadn't heard anything from mine either Terry (over 70 for me).

I was being encouraged by friends to book at a pharmacy but was reluctant to do that as I thought it might muck up the system.

However, on investigation it seemed that this roll-out is different from the 1st and we were being actively encouraged to book at pharmacies. So I did n got done on Saturday with no word from my GP in the interim.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz and I had texts inviting us to book, this is the web address in the text.

https://www.nhs.uk/grab-a-jab


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

I vividly remember being in the back of our family Morris 10, I was there to thump the door pillar to stop the indictor arm sticking, when we were travelling towards London on the A2. As we approached a set of Traffic Lights at Blackfen the brakes failed and my Dad had to stop the car via the handbrake. We called the AA who when they arrived identified an issue with a brake hose connection. He asked us where we were going and we replied Kidderminster so he used a phone booth and rang a small workshop to see if they would be able to sort out the problem and was advised that they could. He told us where the workshop was, it was on our route , and my Dad the drove through London past White City with no brakes and we safely arrived at the workshop. We went to lunch at a local restaurant recommended by the workshop and returned within 2 hours by which time they had machined a new connection part and fitted it so all was working properly. 

Surely a coincidence he knew a worksop the other side of London that was on our route .😂😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would think it was his job to know where they were.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

I Know. Also he saluted you as you went on your way with only a handbrake. 😂😂😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

they'd be sacked nowadays.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

He should have been sacked in them days!

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Dougaitken said:


> I vividly remember being in the back of our family Morris 10, I was there to thump the door pillar to stop the indictor arm sticking, when we were travelling towards London on the A2. As we approached a set of Traffic Lights at Blackfen the brakes failed and my Dad had to stop the car via the handbrake. We called the AA who when they arrived identified an issue with a brake hose connection. He asked us where we were going and we replied Kidderminster so he used a phone booth and rang a small workshop to see if they would be able to sort out the problem and was advised that they could. He told us where the workshop was, it was on our route , and my Dad the drove through London past White City with no brakes and we safely arrived at the workshop. We went to lunch at a local restaurant recommended by the workshop and returned within 2 hours by which time they had machined a new connection part and fitted it so all was working properly.
> 
> Surely a coincidence he knew a worksop the other side of London that was on our route .😂😂


A propos nothing, I worked in Kidderminster from 1973 to 1978, Barclaye Bank, 66 Oxford Street, Kidderminster DY10 1BL; almost opposite the statue of Rowland Hill, back in the days when there was a thriving carpet industry!

Steve


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Currently watching TIMELESS on Netflix. A secret organisation causing problems is called Rittenhouse

Found “not guilty” in USA yesterday was Karl Rittenhouse.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Crazy result.

Ray.


----------

